# Ages and Stages



## broomstick88 (Feb 23, 2015)

I have some questions about what agres i should expect or request certain behaviors. Tiki is 10 weeks old and very much a mamma'd boy, We give him lots of colored straws and fruit chunks to play with. We have taught him to play tug with his straws and right now he is picking them out of a mug and throwing them across the desk.

he (?) is still making baby noises and I LOVE those little tiny squeaks. I would like to teach him some whistles and have bough the CD's and loaded them on my laptop. At what age would it be best for him to listen to and attempt to repeat those sounds. 

Also, what age can i expect the "teenage angst" to happen? I want to be prepped and let my husband know what to expect. 

We have already established "happy beak" to let him know he is being to rough and he will walk over to us for a "step up" when told to 80% of the time. His favorite reward is neck scratches and beak kisses. he is not so motivated by food treats.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

You can expect puberty when they are around 6 to 9 months old. So he wont be hormonal for a while. He'll still be making those adorable baby squeaks until then! :lol: Here are some links so you can be prepared for that and how to stop the worst of the hormones. 
http://feistyhome.phpwebhosting.com/puberty.htm
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330
http://littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/breed-hormones.html
http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/hormones.php

Whenever you start hearing him trying to making whistle noises or trying to talk I think would be a good time to introduce him to those CDs. Or you could when you see them move their beak when they see you talking, because that can also mean they are trying to copy that word or like your voice. It's so cute when they do that. x3


----------

